# Steckplatz



## dark steel (2. Oktober 2001)

*Hallo Leute !* 

Als erstes...ich kenn mich mit Hardware nicht so dolle aus, deshalb sehr ungenaue Beschreibungen. Sorry!  

Ich habe auf meinem Board (wie woanders ja auch) Steckplätze.
Auf der einen ist die Grafikkarte drauf, auf der anderen ne Soundkarte.
So der letzte Steckplatz ist frei und ich wollte da meine Netzwerkkarte raufmachen.
Als ich die installiert habe (also raufgesteckt habe), kam ein schwarzer Bildsschirm und es passierte nix. *heul*
Dann hab ich mal die Soundkarte auf diesen Steckplatz gemacht und es kam wiedrum ein schwarzer Bildschirm.
Die Netzwerkkarte funzte dann natürlich auf den anderen Steckplatz. *wunder*

Ist jetzt dieser Steckplatz hin?
Und wenn ja, was kann ich tun? Ich brauche doch noch einen! *schnief*

Bitte helft mir....bin da Newbie!

Weiss net mehr...AGP oder PCI?!
Kenn mich da wie gesagt net aus.
Gr33tings

:: dark steel ::


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (2. Oktober 2001)

erstmal werfe einen blick in deinem motherboard - handbuch.
In deinem Handbuch steht genau, was und wo ein AGP/PCI oder ISA Steckplatz ist.

dann schaue nach ob du eine pci oder isa netzwerkkarte hast. (*G* und schalte deinen pc aus bei dem einbau, dann kommt dabei auch kein schwarzert bildschirm)


----------



## dark steel (3. Oktober 2001)

*@ ttrek*

Okay, also so doof bin ich nun auch wieder net.

Also das man den Computer dafür ausschalten muss, ist mir klar. *lol*
Also, der Steckplatz ist ein PCI Steckplatz.
Meine Netzwerkkarte ist natürlich auch ne PCI. *lol*
Hab das Gefühl ich werde verarscht...  

Egal, hatten jetzt n "Freak" da, der hat das irgendwie doch noch hinbekommen.
Im Bios jede Menge rumgeklickt etc. und nu scheints zu gehen.
Trotzdem thx!
Cya


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (3. Oktober 2001)

hi,
sowieso immer besser, wenn du jemanden im bekanntenkreis hast, der sich damit auskennt, weil ferndiagnosen sind schwer 



> Also das man den Computer dafür ausschalten muss, ist mir klar. *lol*
> Also, der Steckplatz ist ein PCI Steckplatz.
> Meine Netzwerkkarte ist natürlich auch ne PCI. *lol*


ähm nein, könnte ja sein. kann ja nicht hellsehen *G*


----------



## dark steel (4. Oktober 2001)

*Jo...i think the same*

*Hi !* 

jo das Stimmt.
Man kann sich ja nicht für alles interessieren und vorallem alles wissen. Ist mir immer lieber, wenn das jemand anders macht. *g*



> ähm nein, könnte ja sein. kann ja nicht hellsehen *G*


*lol* Stimmt auch wieder...
Danke nochmals...
Cya


----------



## Rene (6. Oktober 2001)

@TTrek

Ich möchte dich sehen wie du eine ISA-Karte in einen PCI-Slot steckst oder vice versa! Seltsamer Beitrag eines Mods.?

@dark steel

Bei schwarzem Bildschirm nach installation neuer Hardwarekomponenten immer den Sitz von Rams, CPU und allen anderen Steckkarten schauen!


René


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (6. Oktober 2001)

@Rene
ähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhm soll das ne anspielung sein?
wenn du so allwissend bist, wieso hast du nicht geantwortet?
mal wieder eine überflüssige antwort von dir.


----------



## Rene (7. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von TTrek _
> *@Rene
> ähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhm soll das ne anspielung sein?
> wenn du so allwissend bist, wieso hast du nicht geantwortet?
> mal wieder eine überflüssige antwort von dir. *



- Anspielung worauf?

- Hab doch geantwortet und allwissend wäre ich gerne!

- Dann poste ich halt nix mehr!

(Wenn du dich angegriffen fühlst, dann tut es mir Leid, dachte du könntest Spaß verstehen. Aber ne ISA-Karte in einen PCI-Slot....hhmmm?  Nimm nicht alles so schrecklich ernst.  )


René


----------

